# CCNL Private School Salary?



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm job searching for a pre-school teaching position in Rome, and I've just received an e-mail from a school saying that their pay is in line with the CCNL salaries for private schools. I haven't been able to find any information on what this would be, but I understand it is nationally regulated. Does anyone have any more information on this?

Thanks!

Emma


----------

